# Japanese IQ Test.



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 16, 2007)

Let us see how quickly you guys can solve this. I know Patriots fans usually solve this in 2 minutes and cowboys and colts fans take 2 days 

Japanese IQ Test


----------



## BJClark (Nov 16, 2007)

Slippery;



> Let us see how quickly you guys can solve this. I know Patriots fans usually solve this in 2 minutes and cowboys and colts fans take 2 days



I'm not a fan of any of these teams!!!

And it's actually rather easy!!


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 16, 2007)

Mother takes one daughter at a time over, then brings the raft back and waits. 
Father takes one son over at a time over and brings the raft back and then takes the mother back over to where the children are. 
Father brings the raft back and waits so the prisoner and policeman can go over. 
Mother takes the raft back to the father and they both cross back together. -


----------



## BJClark (Nov 16, 2007)

JBaldwin said:


> Mother takes one daughter at a time over, then brings the raft back and waits.
> Father takes one son over at a time over and brings the raft back and then takes the mother back over to where the children are.
> Father brings the raft back and waits so the prisoner and policeman can go over.
> Mother takes the raft back to the father and they both cross back together. -



No, because neither of the parents can be left alone with the opposite sex child..
and the prisoner can't be left alone w/ any of the family members..


----------



## larryjf (Nov 16, 2007)

The key to many of the moves is to think of the only possible move.
For instance, you have to start with the police and criminal, because any other move would be invalid.


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 16, 2007)

oops, I forgot about the fact that the mother and father could not be left with the other. Wouldn't work if you sent the prisoner and his pal across first because you would have who would bring the raft back?


----------



## larryjf (Nov 16, 2007)

JBaldwin said:


> oops, I forgot about the fact that the mother and father could not be left with the other. Wouldn't work if you sent the prisoner and his pal across first because you would have who would bring the raft back?



Who is the only one that can come back....the police officer.


----------



## larryjf (Nov 16, 2007)

********************************
********** SPOILER ALTER **********
********************************
DO NOT READ THIS POST ANY FURTHER UNLESS YOU WANT THE ANSWER TO THE TEST
...........................
...........................
...........................
...........................
...........................
...........................
...........................
...........................
...........................
...........................
...........................


Policeman and thief cross over
Policemen comes back
Policemen and son cross over
Policemen and thief come back
father and son cross over
father comes back
father and mother cross over
mother comes back
policeman and thief cross over
father comes back
father and mother cross over
mother comes back
mother and daughter cross over
policeman and thief come back
policeman and daughter cross over
policemen comes back
policeman and thief cross over


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't ask me to repeat what I just did, but I managed to get it work! There were numerous trips across the river.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 16, 2007)

JBaldwin;



> Don't ask me to repeat what I just did, but I managed to get it work! There were numerous trips across the river.



I didn't want to spoil it for you...but yes, it does take numerous trips across..


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks, I like a mental challenge!


----------



## bradofshaw (Nov 16, 2007)

This stupid family just needs to learn to get along. Technically I've gotten all of them to cross the river, it's getting them all on the other side together that's hard.


----------



## bradofshaw (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, did it, but it didn't time it or give me a score. What kind of lousy IQ test is this?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 16, 2007)

I did this years ago. I mean years ago. And yes, I am a Peyton Manning fan. So guess how long it took me.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 16, 2007)

bradofshaw said:


> This stupid family just needs to learn to get along. Technically I've gotten all of them to cross the river, it's getting them all on the other side together that's hard.


 the goal is or was to not get nervous after initial disappointments.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 16, 2007)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I did this years ago. I mean years ago. And yes, I am a Peyton Manning fan. So guess how long it took me.


that's a trick question. i refuse to take the bait


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 16, 2007)

I think there are some huge family issues when the father will pound his daughters into the ground with his fist and the mother will karate kick her sons.

I did it by

1. Police and Robber (leave robber, policeman returns)
2. Police man and son (leave son, policeman and robber return)
3. Father and son (leave son, father returns)
4. Father and mother (leave father, mother returns)
5. Policeman and robber (leave policeman and robber, father returns)
6. Mother and father (leave father, mother returns)
7. Mother and daugher (leave mother and daughter, policeman and robber return)
8. Policeman and daughter (policeman returns)
9. Policeman and thief.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 17, 2007)

I think the logic games section on the LSAT follows a similar model.


----------

